# How to hide the projector lamp?



## Skipswift (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm projecting outside from the rear and onto some mosquito netting. The projection is crystal clear but so is the lamp of the projector. It's distracting and totally kills the illusion. What's the trick to hiding the lamp without blocking the projection?


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Depends on your setup. If you can walk all around the projector, you're going to have problems because you can't obscure the lamp without also ruining the illusion. But otherwise, you can put any prop over the projector you want so long as it doesn't restrict airflow or block the screen.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Honestly, whatever you are projecting on needs to be thin enough for what you are projecting, but thick enough to block out the lamp. I find a white shower curtain meets the criteria. I don't know how you can block out the lamp if projecting on mosquito netting alone.


----------



## mindful (Oct 3, 2017)

Setting up the projection so that the viewers are seeing it "off-axis" is important in rear projection, so that they're not staring straight into the "eye" of the projector, The projector shouldn't be aimed directly at the viewer. This is where the "keystone" adjustment on the projector is useful; it allows for adjustment of an off-axis image plane.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

internet troll is correct. If the projector is at ground level, you need a white shower curtain or table cloth instead of mosquito netting.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Either shower curtain or mosquito netting, no sense in doing both. If you're trying for a "Hollusion" you need the mosquito netting. Only way to hide the hot spot is by projecting from an angle (from above, from below, off to the side, etc) so that the spectators see the screen and the image on it, but the projector beam is not in their direct line of sight.

I suppose you could place little spot lights around the projector, pointing in different directions, to make the hot spot blend in with the rest of them. I doubt the result would be very satisfactory.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

If you're projecting outside, do it from the front. Rear projection works great for indoors, but that's just because projecting onto a window from outside isn't very practical.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

You need to project from a concealment. Example, from a pit aiming up, or from a ceiling aiming down. The viewer's eye line should be blocked. So aim the projector up high, and put objects (Coffins tombstones, dummies) to block the view of the projector itself. It helps to have a high target screen, and a low projector placement.


----------



## 1000th_Haunt (Jun 10, 2016)

From the timeline, it looks like you were trying to find an answer before Halloween night - but if you didn't find a good solution, here's what I do:

I front project onto black tulle stretched between a cemetery archway. I keep the ghost I'm projecting in the netting area and if there is light overspill onto the arch, I use cardboard with a circle cut in it as an aperture close to the projection lens (the size of the hole and the distance from the projector lens gives you a blur control over the overspill light you get even if the video background is "black").

The ghost shows up perfectly and since I'm front projecting, the projector doesn't blind the viewer. NOW the problem is seeing the ghost behind the arch on bushes, grass, and all the way onto my backyard fence. I take a couple of those moving fire lights and shine it on the bushes, fence, etc., behind the archway and now you get two things: 1) it disguises the projection bleed back there - moving lights instead of static lights really help with this 2) It really helps with the illusion of transparency of the tulle because you can see the bushes and things lit behind the ghost very clearly and just enhances the depth. It makes the ghost truly "see through"

My first year using projection, I was able to get the "ghost on the bushes/fence" pretty well hidden, but hadn't added the moving lights behind and most people figured out how it was done very easily. Now, with the moving lights, people who knew how it worked the first time think it's a completely new trick!


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

"I front project onto black tulle stretched between a cemetery archway. I keep the ghost I'm projecting in the netting area and if there is light overspill onto the arch, I use cardboard with a circle cut in it as an aperture close to the projection lens (the size of the hole and the distance from the projector lens gives you a blur control over the overspill light you get even if the video background is "black".

Question, when you say front project are you going at an angle or direct. The description of your set up, suggests that people would see the light from the projector if they turned around. I am always trying to figure ways out to increase diversity of projections.


----------



## 1000th_Haunt (Jun 10, 2016)

I did a quick little sketch so you can see what I do. The bushes I have that separate my yard from the street hide the projector as you're walking up to the house. After you get your candy and turn around to leave, I have tombstones placed just so that it blocks the light source of the projector from view. If the tombstones are placed right, even at adult height you can't see the projector, let alone kid height. It takes a couple of tries to make it look like I'm not hiding something, but by staggering them and not lining them up right in a row, it make it look "natural."


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

1000th_Haunt said:


> I did a quick little sketch so you can see what I do. The bushes I have that separate my yard from the street hide the projector as you're walking up to the house. After you get your candy and turn around to leave, I have tombstones placed just so that it blocks the light source of the projector from view. If the tombstones are placed right, even at adult height you can't see the projector, let alone kid height. It takes a couple of tries to make it look like I'm not hiding something, but by staggering them and not lining them up right in a row, it make it look "natural."
> View attachment 536601




Do you happen to have a video of the projection ? I have tried to do the same and have failed miserably. To have an outdoor projection that looks like a hologram is my dream LOL


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool. I was waiting for a diagram!


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi! I was able to succeed doing something similar to this. I had my projector in the garage, rear projecting on to a screen Actually had people in the garage all night and I lost count of the amount of times I was asked "where is the projector?!?!"

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqisczhit0zo969/IMG_3495.mp4?dl=0


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

PaulBunyan said:


> Hi! I was able to succeed doing something similar to this. I had my projector in the garage, rear projecting on to a screen Actually had people in the garage all night and I lost count of the amount of times I was asked "where is the projector?!?!"
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqisczhit0zo969/IMG_3495.mp4?dl=0


What did you use for a screen? As mentioned, a white shower curtain or vinyl table cover works well and does not show the hotspot.


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

Actually used material from Jo Ann fabrics...Chiffon Casa Collection, Platinum

https://www.joann.com/casa-collection-chiffon-many-colors/zprd_08528820a.html#q=chiffon&start=1


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

J-Man said:


> What did you use for a screen? As mentioned, a white shower curtain or vinyl table cover works well and does not show the hotspot.


Actually used material from Jo Ann fabrics...Chiffon Casa Collection, Platinum

https://www.joann.com/casa-collection-chiffon-many-colors/zprd_08528820a.html#q=chiffon&start=1


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

PaulBunyan said:


> Hi! I was able to succeed doing something similar to this. I had my projector in the garage, rear projecting on to a screen Actually had people in the garage all night and I lost count of the amount of times I was asked "where is the projector?!?!"
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqisczhit0zo969/IMG_3495.mp4?dl=0


Where was your projector ? LOL Was it on the side ?


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

debbiedowner67 said:


> Where was your projector ? LOL Was it on the side ?


Ha! yes it was on the side of the garage which had the door closed...very sharp angle. The projector I'm using has horizontal keystroke adjustment so the sharp angle was possible.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

PaulBunyan said:


> Ha! yes it was on the side of the garage which had the door closed...very sharp angle. The projector I'm using has horizontal keystroke adjustment so the sharp angle was possible.




What is the projector you use ? Your projection is really nice. I would love to do that.


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

debbiedowner67 said:


> What is the projector you use ? Your projection is really nice. I would love to do that.


Thank you! I use the espon 2030 (can find newer or similar models off ebay). They can be expensive, but I paid under 400 for mine with basically a new bulb....Let me know if you have any other questions!! Good luck!!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on the depth of the space you are projecting into, you can hide the projector inside one of the props in the foreground (e.g, a box-shaped tombstone). This also has the benefit of protecting the projector from rain. As always, make sure to provide adequate ventilation in the concealing box.


----------

